# where do you get epinephrine??



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

I called the vet today to get some epinephrine. We vaccinate goats, horses, cats, and our dogs and really need some on hand. The vet said they couldn't sell any (sounds more like they wouldn't). I noticed you can't order it over-the-counter any longer. What happened?? Anyone have any ideas, has this happened to you?


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I bought mine in either the co-op or Tractor supply, but it's been a while. Can't you order it through Hoegger's or jeffers?


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I got mine at the co-op when I bought the vaccines themselves.

I know that Caprine Supply has epinephrine listed in the catalog.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

for some reason jeffers discontinued this product. don't know why. i would ask the vet why he doesn't want to sell you epinephrine.

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/search.php?mode=search

susanne


----------



## animal_kingdom (Mar 31, 2005)

_Epi is now a prescription in most states. Don't remember why.

I believe Jeffers still sells it and Registers has it. I just got some from him._


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

burfer said:


> I called the vet today to get some epinephrine. We vaccinate goats, horses, cats, and our dogs and really need some on hand. The vet said they couldn't sell any (sounds more like they wouldn't). I noticed you can't order it over-the-counter any longer. What happened?? Anyone have any ideas, has this happened to you?




I HAVE THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM WITH OXYTOCIN!!!! Vet said he wouldnt sell it. I dont know where to get that either!!


----------



## mysticokra (Feb 5, 2003)

chma4 said:


> I HAVE THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM WITH OXYTOCIN!!!! Vet said he wouldnt sell it. I dont know where to get that either!!


Just tell your physician that you may be allergic to wasp stings and would like an EPI Pen. You can buy them at the drug store.


----------



## BlessedMom (Jul 20, 2004)

I got my at a local feed store in Oregon.
Gosh, I hope they are not going to get rid of it!!
when we give the shots its just extra caution to have it on hand


----------



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

I have never had a problem, but you never know. It just makes you feel better to have it on hand. We have lots of animals, and most of them we vaccinate ourselves. Just need it as a precaution. I couldn't get it from PBS Animal Health either!! Good Grief!!!! :bash:


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

http://atozvetsupply.sitetamer.net/Products.html

Mon


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

burfer said:


> I have never had a problem, but you never know. It just makes you feel better to have it on hand. We have lots of animals, and most of them we vaccinate ourselves. Just need it as a precaution. I couldn't get it from PBS Animal Health either!! Good Grief!!!! :bash:


why don't you buy it from hoeggers? i gave you the link and they still have it
susanne


----------



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

howdy ya'll.....caprine supply has it marked as out of stock for about 6 months now but i did get some at my local farm store....have also seen it at TS and the co-op...if ya know any big farm owners ask then to get it for ya if cant get it on yer own...dale anne


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

burfer said:


> I have never had a problem, but you never know. It just makes you feel better to have it on hand. We have lots of animals, and most of them we vaccinate ourselves. Just need it as a precaution. I couldn't get it from PBS Animal Health either!! Good Grief!!!! :bash:



I hear ya there! I think of epi as cheap insurance.

Has anyone told you why they aren't selling it anymore? Is it used for some wierd drug the way sudafed is?


----------

